
Ask HN: How do you keep track of conversations on HN? - qzx_pierri
Since joining HN, I just go to my profile and click &#x27;Comments&#x27;, but is there an easier&#x2F;more efficient way?
======
rpastuszak
Top bar/Threads

Source: Discovered it last week after using HN for years (5?7?)

~~~
dgritsko
Huh, TIL - I'll have to start using that. I'm accustomed to clicking on my
username > "Comments" \- which apparently is the "Threads" page, I just never
noticed that link.

